
Why Stop Multitasking - xMajedz
https://hbr.org/2010/05/how-and-why-to-stop-multitaski.html
======
SteveParker60
Looks like 25% article, 75% adverts and headers and footers and title bars and
side bars and overlays and banners and other stuff.

~~~
xMajedz
yup exactly ugly disgn methods

------
xMajedz
sometimes when you have a lot of tasks to do you do them at the same time
depends on what tasks you are doing, and this is actually not a smart thing to
because you are actually not multitasking you are just switching tasks in
unproductive way, this article made it clear what multitasking actually is.

